# A 1000-watt incandescent bulb I bought at Goodwill ...



## hank (Sep 22, 2001)

It's about the size of a canteloupe, with a Mogul base. I just bought it at Goodwill today, where I found it -- still in its cardboard box -- all by itself in the Bric-a-Brac section.

The filament looks intact; it's red-coated glass; I'd imagine it's an old airport runway lamp from the 1930s or something.

Of course Hallowe'en is coming. Ideas welcome. Yes, I have the socket for it and a 20-amp circuit I can dedicate to it. But I think I ought to warm this one up slowly rather than just switch it on, if I can find an appropriately large rheostat somewhere.


----------

